

Venture Capital Returns Plummet - il
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/03/31/sneak-peek-first-quarter-maipo-data/

======
banned_man
This is largely a consequence of the defeated IPO market, due to increased
regulation on publically-traded companies. It's now much harder to IPO.

I think the home-run seeking mentality of VC has always been flawed, though.
Maybe in the long term these changes will have some positive effects, if they
can alter the goals and behavior of the VC firms so that their incentives are
more closely aligned with those of entrepreneurs.

